# clickety, clickety, bang, bang, bang



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

I have an old typewriter, a Silver-Reed Sovereign 750, which I use for much of my writing (I am a freelance agricultural writer). Up until recently it hasn't had problems, but now it seems like something broke in the typewriter. I was typing when I heard a loud snapping or cracking sound, and after that the carrier wouldn't automatically move to the left as it normally does. It seemed that a little wheel or spool in the back of the machine wasn't turning as it should, like the spring-loaded part inside had "burned out".
I then discovered that I could type by leaning the typewriter at a 45* angle, propped up on the right side, so gravity pulls the carrier. I can use the thing, but it's a hassle.
Is anyone familiar with that problem, and is it an easy one to fix? It doesn't seem to be major; after all, the typing mechanism itself still works.

Jeffery


----------

